# First soil test



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey guys, did my first soil test this yea. I put down 150# of 24-0-4 this spring for the first time, never ever supplemented the lawn before. I've attached my test results. If you guys could give me a direction to head I would greatly appreciate it. Also any idea on why phosphorous would be so high? Apparently it won't attach the report so here it is. Let me know if I'm missing something. Thanks!

pH - 6.1
P - 212
K - 70
Mg - 71
Ca - 64

B - .4
Mn - 39.8
Zn - 15.6
SO4-S - 21.7
% Organic Matter - 3.4
Buffer pH - 7.71
% Phosphorous Saturation - 50.1
CEC meq/100gm - 6.6
% Base Saturation - 65


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Dont use Safari to attach files. Use Chrome or Firefox. Safari blocks the image attachment sometimes.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Hey MD buddy!


----------



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Hey MD buddy!


Hello!

Got it to finally attach that report.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

UofDel reports FIV numbers. They'll need converted. I'm tied up right now, but maybe g-man or another can assist you using the info in this thread:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1944&p=52952&hilit=a+few#p52952


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Per the displayed U of Del FIV index chart/graph, all levels of reported nutrients, except phosphorous, are sufficient to optimal.
Same holds true when comparing ppm levels to SLAN ranges.

U of Del FIV conversion to M3 ppm:
P FIV 212 / 1 = 212 ppm
K FIV 70 / .55 = 127 ppm
Ca FIV 64 / .1 = 640 ppm
Mg FIV 71 / .76 = 93 ppm
You can find the M3 SLAN ranges to compare these ppm values, as well as the micro-nutrients for sufficiency in this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1088
I'd suggest you look to developing a maintenance fertilization program to keep current levels steady (exception of P) and meet the annual turf needs. Add no P so those levels will fall. Too much P can create turf quality issues and your levels are up there.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Avoid Milo.


----------



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Per the displayed U of Del FIV index chart/graph, all levels of reported nutrients, except phosphorous, are sufficient to optimal.
> Same holds true when comparing ppm levels to SLAN ranges.
> 
> U of Del FIV conversion to M3 ppm:
> ...


Thank you very much! I don't understand how my P levels are so excessive! I've never put anything down on the ground until this year and what I put down didn't have any P in it.



g-man said:


> Avoid Milo.


Okay, thank!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> I don't understand how my P levels are so excessive! I've never put anything down on the ground until this year and what I put down didn't have any P in it.


Phosphorous moves (leaches) very slowly and therefor levels can build up. Over application from years ago can remain in the soil. The parent material of soil can also be a natural source of P or K. It's not uncommon for significant quantities of phosphorite to be found in sedimentary rock like some limestones or shales. I'm unfamiliar with Md. geology, but if you contact your local county extension or university agronomy department, they should be able to tell you if that is a common feature (phosphorous parent material) for soils in your location.
Either way, there's not much that can be done about it other than avoid adding more P. You've got plenty.


----------

